# Woodland scenics risers....how to ballast



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

I understand how to ballast mainline track on cork roadbed but I have sidings and industry loops that are on the woodland scenics foam risers (4% grade)...the kind of accordion style that has gaps for flexibility. I don't plan on putting roadbed under these sidings and industry loops so my question is how will I ballast them because clearly the ballast will just fall through the groves. The obvious solution is to put something thin under the tracks like 1/32 basswood (or similar) but wondered if any of you have thoughts. I don't want to raise it too much. I'm heading to the woodland scenics website but thought I would ask as well.

Walman


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thin cardboard or card stock?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Paper would probably work.


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

According to woodland scenics you put a single layer of plaster cloth over it...fit it tight.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Walman said:


> According to woodland scenics you put a single layer of plaster cloth over it...fit it tight.


yeah, that would have been my answer


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Woodland Scenics makes a flat sheet version of their
foam track underlayment for use in yards. I have some of that but found
a much less expensive way to get the same look. The Walmart
craft section has cheap sheets of black paper covered foam approximately
a 1/4" thick. Either one helps make that flat effect you want
in a yard. 

Don


----------

